# Side effects of pessaries?



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Just wondering if a few of you could just write a little list of the side effects you have experienced whilst using the lovely cyclogest (think thats how you spell it!) pessaries!!! If you had any at all?!!?!?!?!?
Cheers everyone!!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Our beginners guide, lists some of the side effects;

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0

Personally i had AF like pains and felt like AF was coming

Good luck Cx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi there  

I had bloating and wind  

Good luck

Jane xxx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi maryclarey

I am feeling really bloated with these horrible pessaries.  I have pm'd you

Kx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

I found the bottie bombs made my bottie burp  

Also made me feel bloated and gave me the feeling that af was on the way.

And gave me a wonderful set of (.)(.)


----------

